# Pit Boss Classic vs PB 700FB



## FishInTheDesert (Sep 26, 2019)

Anyone know the difference between these 2 grills. theyre pretty much the exact same size.

The classic uses an "H1 digital control center" and a BTU value of 20,700
The FB uses a "V1 digital control board" and has a BTU value of 40,000

Not really sure what that means? anyone have any insights? Does the "control center" have more capabilities, or is it just a different looking display?

Planning on buying one once I figure out the difference. the FB is $300 at academy right now...not sure if its gonna get cheaper than that. so might need to just call pitboss lol


----------



## muskyjunky (Sep 26, 2019)

Don't know the difference between the 2 but I have the 700 FB for bout year and a half now and have no complaints at all.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 26, 2019)

More BTU means higher temps may be possible, controller will control to about the same temps I would think. 2x the BTU's sound way off for some reason, 1 under powered or 1 over powered? hard to tell from this end of the chain imo.


----------



## Little-m (Sep 27, 2019)

I have the 700S which is basically the same as the FB.  It does not have temp probe inputs.  The classic has two inputs, so there's your difference.

Mark


----------



## mike243 (Sep 28, 2019)

More btu will always be better in the long run,love having 2 probes with my unit, having a inkbird temp set so I don't have to walk out side is even better lol


----------

